# Hard maple face frames



## 82airborne (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello, I'm going to be building a large built in book case and the customer wants me to use hard maple because that is what the high end cabinet co. Used on his painted cabinets. I got the wood milled it successfully and cut everything to length. My questions are:
1 Should I micro bevel all the joints when joining? I noticed hairline cracks on the painted cabinets.
2 should I use a glue other than the yellow carpenters I've used since the beginning of time? I plan on using loose tenons.
3 the customer wants farrow and ball paint so if anyone knows anything about this stuff please let me know. I don't finish my work but want to start.
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The cracks in the wood is do to wood movement and may not have anything to do with the joinery. It may be the wood was still a little green when the other cabinets were made. The micro bevel is only a decoration. It does nothing to prevent the wood from cracking. 

Your yellow carpenters glue would be fine to use. It's only in wet locations you might need to make different choices in adhesives. 

I've never used Farrow and Ball paint before. What I usually do when a customer starts dictating specific brand of finishes is add 50% labor for the finishing work. Usually they pick out some crappy finish that works you to death trying to make it look right.


----------



## 82airborne (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Steve, the reason I was thinking of micro bevel was just to cover any future cracking or shrinkage in the joints. I would rather not use that approach though.


----------

